# VOLANT Premium Cool Air System



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyone seen this? Looks BadAss!  


http://truckperformance.com/product...Intake/sf1_PONTIAC/sf2_2006/sf3_GTO/sf4_6.0l/


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

do a search several people have it for the 05. the case looks real good and factory quality.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm looks exactly like the kit for the LS1 F-bodies.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> hmm looks exactly like the kit for the LS1 F-bodies.


It could be for the F-body... I'm wondering why no one has come up with one to utilize the (GTO) hood scoops? At first look I thought that's what this one did


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> It could be for the F-body... I'm wondering why no one has come up with one to utilize the (GTO) hood scoops? At first look I thought that's what this one did


If i could get my hands on a dual snorkel kit for a 3rd gen Camaro, i'd make my own kit. Why on earth did GM stop making that kit!?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Yo Rob!!!
here check this out
http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/RBengine_performance.htm
right under the headers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Good Luck trying to buy anything from Arrowhead performance. I don't think they exist. They don't answer emails. There is no way to order from them and they don't list a phone number to even call them. :shutme


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Arrowhead e-mailed me back with this number, so someone order the cai system and let me know if it work's then I'll buy one... We've been going through a bit of reorganization, sorry for the delayed 
response. Please feel free to contact us at anytime to place an order or have 
any questions answered at 602-330-4486. Thanks!!


AP


Quoting [email protected]:

> How do I order items off of your web site ??? Or do you have a number I can 
> 
> call to place an order??? Thanx Troy
>


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Yo Rob!!!
> here check this out
> http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/RBengine_performance.htm
> right under the headers




Thanks 707!


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> Anyone seen this? Looks BadAss!
> 
> 
> http://truckperformance.com/products..._GTO/sf4_6.0l/




Hate to say it,but that picture is the one from the F-body.

The part # 15860150 is for the 05 CAI in the pic below.













~Larry~


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Would that fit an '06 as well?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

BIG-L said:


> Hate to say it,but that picture is the one from the F-body.
> 
> The part # 15860150 is for the 05 CAI in the pic below.
> 
> ...




http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/GTO/gtoinduction.html

:cool


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

heres a question. That volant plate. Can you remove that and expose the filter?? For ram air hoods and sutch.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

jagyro said:


> heres a question. That volant plate. Can you remove that and expose the filter?? For ram air hoods and sutch.



I don't know (don't have it yet) But yes, I would bet it is. I plan on replacing the original cover with a custom cut piece of Plexiglass and adding the "Volant" name plate in the middle. Should look pretty slick :cool


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

$8 Cai


----------

